# avoir bon dos /avoir le dos large



## gonzalo attenborough

Ta mère est *à bon dos*. 
Sino recuerdo mal la idea es que la madre tenía en quien apoyarse, en quien fiarse.
como se utilizaríamos este modismo frances en español`?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Miss_lo

Se dice "ta mère *a* bon dos" con el verbo avoir. No necessita la preposicion *à.*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es:* ta mère a bon dos*= _tu madre tiene mucha correa_


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Así que se trata de tener paciencia?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Al origen, significaba que una persona era lo bastante fuerte para transportar cargas pesadas.

Ahora, se suele utilizar como una "falsa excusa", por ejemplo: hoy no me deja salir mi madre (si no se quiere salir). Respuesta: "elle a bon dos, ta mère! (¡qué fácil es echarle la culpa à tu madre!
Se puede utilizar también así:  "l´écologie a bon dos! ( para los que utilizan la excusa de la ecología para otros fines). 

Otra expresión con "dos": "se mettre à dos quelqu´un" (enemistarse con alguien).


----------



## totor

En mi barrio se dice que alguien tiene *espaldas anchas*.


----------



## Marlluna

Totor, creo que te refieres a "tener las espaldas anchas" (aguante, físico o moral). Pero me parece entender que no se trata de eso. 

Si es lo que dicen iglesia y Gurb (que muchas veces tienen razón en lo que escriben) podría ser "cargárselas" (refieriéndose a culpas): Siempre se las carga tu madre.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí la definición de avoir bon dos:

− _Avoir bon dos._ Se voir attribuer des charges, supporter souvent abusivement des torts ou des vexations. Synon. _avoir le dos large._ 

Source: CNRTL

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Creo tenerlo bastante claro. No obstante no encuentro una traducción fidedigna.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## totor

Marlluna said:


> Totor, creo que te refieres a "tener las espaldas anchas" (aguante, físico o moral). Pero me parece entender que no se trata de eso.



Es posible, Marlluna, a mí también de primera intención me pareció que no, porque está de por medio la confusión entre *être à bon dos* y *avoir bon dos*.

Pero si es el segundo, positivamente es *tener espaldas anchas*.

Fíjate lo que dice Gévy.



Gévy said:


> _Avoir bon dos._ Se voir attribuer des charges, supporter souvent abusivement des torts ou des vexations. Synon. _avoir le dos large._


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Otra frase a pesar de su escaso contenido:

Il *A BON DOS*, le suspect, eh ?!


----------



## Marlluna

Pues ya no sé nada... y con tan poco contexto, no sé a qué atenerme. He buscado un poco y he encontrado esto: _Il faut luy faire faire cette despense, il a bon dos,_ c'est à dire, Il est riche & la peut porter (Thrésor). Si es así, podría significar "tener el riñón bien cubierto". 
Gonzalo, "mi arma" pon algo más de texto...


----------



## poupounette

Por lo que habeis dicho...¿podría ser que se refiera a que el sospechoso es el perfecto cabeza de turco?


----------



## Petra Cornelius

Hola a todos:
Quisiera cerciorarme de que "avoir bon dos" significa ser sólido.
El contexto es el siguiente:
"le peuble africain a beaucoup souffert, il a bon dos."
Gracias por echarme una mano.
Hasta pronto,
Petra


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Petra Cornelius said:


> Hola a todos:
> Quisiera cerciorarme de que "avoir bon dos" significa ser sólido.
> El contexto es el siguiente:
> "le peuble africain a beaucoup souffert, il a bon dos."
> Gracias por echarme una mano.
> Hasta pronto,
> Petra



No es exactamente eso, *Petra*. 

*Avoir bon dos* quiere decir que, debido a un desequilibrio en la relación, el más "débil" padece vejaciones e injusticias a las que le obliga el más "fuerte". La expresión es una visión del más fuerte: el "otro" -en tu caso, el pueblo africano- tiene las espaldas lo suficientemente anchas como para poder aguantar lo que se le eche.


----------



## Petra Cornelius

O sea que pueden aguantar carros y carretas o lo que les echen.
Muchas gracias, Víctor, creo que ya me has contestado en otras ocasiones.
Hasta pronto, Petra


----------



## soy-yo

Hola  a todos,

En francés tenemos una expresión "Avoir le dos large" que significa, digamos, y si no me equivovo "Tener la capacidad de aguantar / cargar muchas dificultades, o a veces lo que dice la gente de la persona". Traducción literal "Tener la espalda muy ancha".

Me preguntaba si había una expresión en español.

Contexto : No hay un verdadero contexto, sólo que en una conversation reciente una de las personas quería decirlo y no sabía cómo decirlo en español.

Gracias.


----------



## Pohana

Iglesia said:


> ... Ahora, se suele utilizar como una "falsa excusa", por ejemplo: hoy no me deja salir mi madre (si no se quiere salir). Respuesta: "elle a bon dos, ta mère! (¡qué fácil es echarle la culpa à tu madre!  Se puede utilizar también así:  "l´écologie a bon dos! ( para los que utilizan la excusa de la ecología para otros fines).





soy-yo said:


> ...  Me preguntaba si había una expresión en español....



Bonsoir :
Por estos lares tenemos las expresiones _poder con todo/dar para todo; en _los ejemplos anteriores se diría, con gesto de sorna ¡tu mamá puede con todo! o también 'tu mamá da para todo! o ¡la ecología da para todo!

À +
Pohana


----------



## rolandbascou

Attention : avoir bon dos et avoir le dos large ne sont `pas des synonimes.
Avoir bon dos veut dire que l´on rend quelqu´un responsable de quelque chose á tort : si le frère dit que sa soeur est responsable de quelque chose, à tort, son père lui dira : ta soeur à bon dos, avec le sens de : tu l´accuses pour te défiler.
Avoir le dos large c´est pourvoir supporter beraucoup de choses.


----------



## Nanon

Pour les deux expressions, l'idée est bien celle de supporter beaucoup de choses, mais à mon sens :

dans_ "avoir bon dos"_, il y a la notion d'injustice ou de fausse excuse qui est absente dans_ "avoir le dos large"_ ;
dans_ "avoir le dos large"_, on irait presque jusqu'à penser que le dos est assez large pour supporter encore davantage.

Le CNRTL donne les deux expressions comme synonymes, comme l'a indiqué précédemment Gévy, mais, à tout le moins, Roland Bascou, ce fil du forum franglais et celle qui vous écrit l'entendent différemment.

On peut observer l'évolution du sens de ces deux expressions dans cet article canadien. D'où je conclus que nous sommes des dinosaures puisque nous persistons à voir une légère différence de signification...


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Hola!

En mi contexto, tengo un problema.

Es una discussión entre un editor y una asociación de derechos humanos sobre un dialogo antisemito en una traducción desde el frances a alemán. Son dos años que el problema de la traducción persiste y la traducción en el dibujo animado hace solamente un minuto y medio de video.
El dialogo es en frances.

L'éditeur : "On n'a pas pu corriger la traduction avec la crise sanitaire."
Association : "La crise sanitaire, *elle a bon dos* ! On ne parle pas de retraduire les 26 épisodes !"

La crise sanitaire = la pandemia de Covid19

"elle a bon dos" = c'est une excuse trop facile pour ne pas avoir fait le boulot.
"elle" = la crise sanitaire

Pour "retraduire les 26 épisodes", c'est pour dire que la société exagère vraiment sur les délais : on lui demande de corriger une minute et demi de traduction dans un seul épisode pour une seule langue cible, pas l'intégralité des 26 épisodes de 25 minutes chacun et encore moins dans toutes les langues cibles ! (Série animée disponible dans une kyrielle de traductions)

Mi intento: "¡La crisis sanitaria *tiene buenas espaldas*! ¡No estamos hablando de retraduccir los veinteseis episodios!"

"*tiene buenas espaldas*" pour une crise sanitaire, toute aussi lourde que celle du Covid 19, ne me convainc pas des masses.

Mais j'ai bien envie de garder le côté idiomatique dans ce dialogue musclé aux fins de mettre une société de production face à ses responsabilités pour sa traduction antisémite pas vérifiée derrière les traducteurs !
Pas d'idée d'expression idiomatique qui tienne la route pour "elle a bon dos" en parlant de la crise sanitaire.

Les autres propositions du dictionnaire ne sont pas idiomatiques et surtout, je trouve qu'elles ne s'insèrent pas dans ce genre de dialogue musclé.


Gracias mil


----------



## Pohana

Giulia2213 said:


> "elle a bon dos" = c'est une excuse trop facile pour ne pas avoir fait le boulot.


Buen día Giulia2213:

Al menos por estos lares (Venezuela) utilizamos la expresión que anteriormente propuse: _da para todo_


Giulia2213 said:


> L'éditeur : "On n'a pas pu corriger la traduction avec la crise sanitaire."
> Association : "La crise sanitaire, *elle a bon dos* !


¡La crisis sanitaria da para todo! (puedes achacarle lo que quieras)

Una magnifica semana para todos los foristas que accedan este hilo

Pohana


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Gracias mil! Me gusta esa expresión venezolana


----------



## totor

Si lo que tú quieres expresar es esto:


Giulia2213 said:


> c'est une excuse trop facile pour ne pas avoir fait le boulot


lo que te propone Pohana


Pohana said:


> ¡La crisis sanitaria da para todo!


es perfecto, Giulia.


----------



## Giulia2213

Me parece perfecto tambien


----------



## totor

Pero no es solo por los lares de @Pohana sino también del Río de la Plata y supongo que también de gran parte del campo hispanohablante.

Por aquí se usa más, quizá, 'da para cualquier cosa'.


----------

